# Spring Stocking



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

Its about time for ole' man winter to give way to spring time! That also means its time to stock up on forage species. Our hatchery will be opening back up mid-March and will have fatheads and golden shiners. It may also be a good time to replenish grass carp if it has been a few years. (stock at 30-40% of original stocking). Remember, we deliver for free on any order over $200! Send a PM for more info and/or prices. We can also get a 2013 catalog to you!
Another reminder is our free property survey. We will be starting our biweekly pond contracts in March!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Brent, me and my buddy ( neighbor) will be getting nasty with a nice batch of fatheads in another month or so as well he will be doing an initial stocking for his small new pond. Ill check in directly in a few weeks. You by any chance have any adult YP available? bigger the better for obvious reasons...( Burp) LOL

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds good Mark. Look forward to hearing from you
And yes we will have perch in the 6-8" range!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

PM sent....


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Will perch survive in a pond? We have a large pond behind our house with largemouth bass, crappie and bluegill. I would like to throw in some perch I catch on Lake Erie but was told they will not survive in a pond.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yes as long as there is some structures for them to hide from bass and other predators, spawning is minimal but it does happen to some degree. I have had perch in my pond since day one, we get lots of 11-12+" when i use minnows for bait or worms. I just got some YP from ATAC last week, I got some 5-6" guys and all are doing well. My buddy is starting a new pond so he bought 30 3-4" YP at the same time. Suggest you stock them before the heat of the summer, they dont travel well in hot weather. 
Give Brent a call , he will fill you in on the skinny. 

Salmonid


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Mark. I will give it a try and maybe throw in some structure elements. 

BTW: the pond is about 3+ acres large.


----------

